# Tragic loss of pets



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Last week, my brother-in-law and sister-in-law came home from shopping to find their home on fire. They lost everything-even what didn't burn was so badly smoke damaged that it all has to be thrown away. The worst part was that they lost their pets in the fire. 
Their precious floppy-eared bunny named Cream Soda, all of their fish and Holly, their beautiful black lab who we all loved very dearly. 
Amazingly enough, the hermit crabs both survived (they went under rocks and even though the glass was coated in soot, they were safe).
My nephews who are 4 and 5 years old are so displaced. They are confused and upset and just don't totally understand. The 4-year old even asked if he could go to heaven to visit Holly. 
Please keep them all in your prayers-it is going to be a LONG recovery and rebuilding of their home. Also, if anyone has any words of encouragement or ideas to share, maybe a situation that you have been through with little ones like this. It is so hard. 
Thanks so much. God bless.
Theresa


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

What a terrible tragedy! I can't even imagine losing Momo, much less to a fire. I'll keep them in my thoughts.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

What a horible thing to happen to your family. Of course the little boys are confused and miss their pets. 

The family may need to get some counseling to deal with this loss. Perhaps the local Red Cross can recommend someone; there may even be a volunteer counselor with fire experience.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of this. My heart goes out to them. That is one of my biggest fears, that something like that should happen when I am not at home, and my pets are trapped inside and can't escape. I have no advice to offer. My brother and sister in law lived in a rented mobile home in the early years of their marriage. They had a little girl and SIL was pregnant with 2nd child. She was taking a nap, and heard a funny crackling sound. She decided she should check it out, discovered the fire and had just enough time to get their little girl and herself out, and the whole thing went up in flames. It was devastating to them - everything they owned gone. But at least they were OK and made it out. 

So sorry about your BIL and SIL's pets.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh!!!! How horrific! I am heartbroken for thier losses.... I have no words, I can only imagine the grief and confusion thier whole family is going through. Do they have a place to stay? Any estimate on how long till thier home is rebuilt??


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Thank you all. Yes, they found a place to rent and the community has been wonderful-sending toys, clothes, toiletries and money. It's the loss of the dog and bunny that is tearing them up the most. 
Because their house was only 6 years old and it was determined that the fire was from fauly wiring, unfortunately it's taking a long time to turn over to the insurance company because of legal liability to the builder. The insurance company can possibly sue the builder for the claim. It's just such a mess. 
But like I said, the house will be rebuilt. Stuff can be replaced, but as we all know, our pets are family. Of course as in the case with the mobile home that was just posted, we feel blessed that they were not home and that they and my awesome little nephews are safe and healthy. 
But thanks to all and like I said before- all prayers and encouraging and helpful words are so appreciated and will be sent their way.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry. What a terrible thing to happen. The poor animals. Unfortunately, all pictures are probably lost, too. I hope they can get everything figured out soon so they can start rebuilding.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was afraid to open this. My heart breaks for the family and the loss of their precious pets. I can't tell you how often I leave my house with a little nagging fear of a fire breaking out in my absence, trapping my babies in an inferno. 

Only time will help heal their hearts. My prayers go out for the whole family. Sending hugs to the boys. Sending special prayers too for the pets. There are no words . . .


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

So sad Theresa . That's where smoke alarms hooked into security system and fire dept. are worth every penny. Hugs and woofs Dave and Molly.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your families loss. The Internet has several books and videos available Here is one

www.pet-loss.net/ I also found books that are specific for children by Google a child s loss of a pet .


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I am so sorry. I can't even imagine the pain and confusion those kids are going through...hugs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry, terrible tragedy  I think its a fear we all have, did they figure out what started the fire? 

Kara


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry and feel so sad for the children. I can only imagine what the family is going through in the aftermath of the fire. As a child I was very sensitive to losing any pets, especially dogs. Has mom and dad talked about getting a pet, like a bunny or a guinea pig, to help the kids through this tragedy? Not to replace the lost cherished ones, but to give them some comfort while they are unsettled and feeling displaced. Our family lost two cherished dogs within four months last spring, both suddenly for different reasons, and our young Hav helped us just by her presence. I understand this is not the best solution for everyone, but may be something to consider in due time.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am so sad reading this. I am so sorry for you family's loss. Prayers going out to them.


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

Thank you, thank you everyone. I was with my SIL today and read them her your responses and kind words. She was very touched. We looked up some articles together (thank you suzi and sally) and then even a few books for the boys. She's not sure if she's ready for another dog, but what she doesn't know is that my BIL is already planning on getting her a puppy for Christmas!! She loves BIG dogs


----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

She really wants a St Bernard! Not sure if he's going to go that big or not!
Actually, as I was typing, Oliver stepped on my laptop and posted that part too soon! 
Anyway, thanks for the prayers and support-we have been through the entire house (what's left) and have actually itemized every single thing they had. It was a LONG TEDIOUS task, but thank God it's done now. We were able to go through much of the house, so long as we wore a mask, gloves and zip-up paper-like suit over our clothes (I guess the chemicals are toxic). Yes, they lost everything. The fire was caused by faulty wiring in the kitchen wall. I am just grateful that they were not home.
I will keep all posted on the new dog! I would love to see them get a hav...


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Sending my condolences on the loss of the pets. I hope a friend or family member has a photo by chance and the family can have a photo memorial.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I am so sorry for your family's tragedy. The loss of their home is difficult but it can and will be rebuilt. The loss of their pets must be devastating. I know it will take some time to get over this loss, especially the children. It must be so confusing for them.


----------

